# Pranks in the duck blind......



## bowtechrulez (Dec 27, 2014)

went hunting this morn and it was a slowwww blue sky type morn! I got to thinking how to liven things up add some laughs. So as buddy was not looking I unscrewed top on Gatorade squirt bottle and gave in about half turn on first thread and when took swig out it came! 

just wondering what you guys have done as pranks in the duck blinds?


----------



## g0nef1sshn (Dec 27, 2014)

We used to make whistling sounds like duck wings. then when the other did the: " Did you hear that look?" You say ya, and keep doing it. 

Thats about it.


----------



## jmerrell (Dec 27, 2014)

When hunting at gator infested lakes, we would stand around in the water waist or chest deep and shoot the bull waiting on legal shooting time. I would give someone a good bump on their leg and it would scare them pretty good. Once you're in the water, the thought of gators is always in the back of your mind


----------



## Joe Overby (Dec 28, 2014)

When your buddy gets out of the pit to relieve himself....unload his gun...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 28, 2014)

Not really a prank, but a few years back hunting in Arkansas our guide was telling us how his Lab would only bring the duck back to the guy that shot it.   On the sly I was steady feeding the dog honey buns and crackers.  Every duck that was shot he brought back to me.


----------



## WOODIE13 (Dec 28, 2014)

When it is a slow morning, let your buddies walk out in the mud and then yell ducks or geese, can make for an interesting moment


----------



## emusmacker (Dec 28, 2014)

I have actually waited til one of the guys I'm hunting with got to use bathroom then I would shoot into the air like a duck was flying by.


----------



## Joe Overby (Dec 28, 2014)

Funny stuff Emu...we let one go to sleep one morning...too much brown water the night before...3 of us unloaded shotguns on imaginary ducks. The look of bewilderment was classic...to this day I'm not so sure he didn't soil his waders.


----------



## g0nef1sshn (Dec 28, 2014)

*the worst*



Joe Overby said:


> When your buddy gets out of the pit to relieve himself....unload his gun...




This never happened to me..... But Im getting mad just thinking what if it did.


----------



## WOODIE13 (Dec 28, 2014)

Joe Overby said:


> Funny stuff Emu...we let one go to sleep one morning...too much brown water the night before...3 of us unloaded shotguns on imaginary ducks. The look of bewilderment was classic...to this day I'm not so sure he didn't soil his waders.



No prank, but had my nephew with me and my brother, no brown water involved.  We got to the spot early, 3 am on the opener to beat everyone to the spot; Mike was 14, and for 1 OCT, it was rain/snow mix with a N. wind of @ 30 MPH, ducks and geese were moving like crazy.  After a few hours after legal, my nephew goes to sleep.  Ducks coming in screaming, try to wake him up, he does not wake up, me and my brother unload on either side, he does not move.  My brother asked if he was dead or not, nope, just tired.  Good shoot


----------



## bowtechrulez (Dec 28, 2014)

Joe Overby said:


> When your buddy gets out of the pit to relieve himself....unload his gun...



That funny right there! Just don't know if I'd be laughing after hearing that "click" lol good one


----------



## Hunteradams (Dec 28, 2014)

Unloading the gun, on benelli's open the action a tiny bit, taking the pellets out of the shells, all of those. Or wait till someone is out in the decoys blow the call and motion them to get low, let up on the call and tell them to hurry, start blowing the call and have them stop and get low. Opening the lid on their drink so they poor it on themselves. Pulling the reeds out of their calls. 
 To get low


----------



## WOODIE13 (Dec 28, 2014)

Sometimes pulling the reeds out of calls is a good thing


----------



## sadler2 (Dec 30, 2014)

anyone heard of taking the steel out of shot shell and filling with feathers. buddy leaves gun unattended hook him up with a magic shell. sit back and enjoy the show.


----------



## g0nef1sshn (Dec 30, 2014)

sadler2 said:


> anyone heard of taking the steel out of shot shell and filling with feathers. buddy leaves gun unattended hook him up with a magic shell. sit back and enjoy the show.



If there was a poll, Nothing would top this!!!! I want to see it in a video. Who has the capability?


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 30, 2014)

Take the shot out of a shotgun shell and replace with cotton balls or another "cotton" product.  They will be scratching thier head at the cloud in front of them.  It is pretty funny.


----------



## mattech (Dec 30, 2014)

I cut a hole at the boot in my buddies new waders.


----------



## sadler2 (Dec 30, 2014)

g0nef1sshn said:


> If there was a poll, Nothing would top this!!!! I want to see it in a video. Who has the capability?



I will try to get a video of it this weekend. been a lil while but I think I can pull it off again


----------



## Uptonongood (Dec 30, 2014)

Joe Overby said:


> When your buddy gets out of the pit to relieve himself....unload his gun...



Yup, and let him take the first shot at the next bird in.  I always said, "Take him, my guns jammed!" and when his clicked I'd start shooting, if I wasn't laughing too hard.


----------



## Hunteradams (Dec 30, 2014)

Uptonongood said:


> Yup, and let him take the first shot at the next bird in.  I always said, "Take him, my guns jammed!" and when his clicked I'd start shooting, if I wasn't laughing too hard.



Or for that guy that always says he shot every bird that comes in, take the pellets out of his shells and load his gun. Wait for a draw of birds and then ask him which ones he killed.


----------



## Gaducker (Dec 30, 2014)

Pyro king shotgun shells,  party favor shot gun shells with graffiti and paper streamers.    Just do the pyro shells at day break for more effect.  Just have to make sure its in the first set or two of shells.

I have done this one time and Its priceless just make sure you have someone filming.


----------



## Boudreaux (Jan 1, 2015)

Took my twin 15 year-old nephews out in NELA a few years ago.  One was addicted to dipping, so the night before, then other twin and I loaded his dip with some black pepper when we found it sitting on the kitchen counter.

Shortly before sun up the next morning, we hear the thump-thump-thump of the one packing the dip can.  He reaches in and loads up his lower lip.

After a few moments, in his Cajun accent, he states, "Man, this dip is spicy!".  Twin 2 and I do our best to stifle our laughter.  A few more comments from Twin 1 about his spicy dip, and then a few rounds of volleys at ducks coming in.  As the dog is picking up a few birds, Twin 1 pulls out his dip can, now that there is some day light, and starts looking at it.

He starts digging around in it and shouts, "You guys put black pepper in my dip!"  Laughter all the way around as Twin 1 calls us a few censored words.  Some were in Cajun French that I didn't exactly know, but sure could tell they were not praise.

Twin 1 got a laugh outta it as well and finished up the can anyway.  Of course, the rest of the weekend his can did not leave his back pocket.

I had another nephew fall asleep in the pit blind so we took the collar off the dog and an accomplice touched it to his shoulder.  It was warm, so he wasn't wearing a jacket.  I lit him up and he woke suddenly with a jump and a knock on the roof of the blind with his head.

Was sitting in a pit blind with banned member Ol' Red.  Red calls out to the group that we had a "pair of singles!" coming in.  After a second pause, the entire blind (except Ol' Red) erupts in laughter.  From that point on, anytime two ducks are spotted, one calls out that we got "a pair of singles" coming in.  Usually good for a laugh, especially if Ol' Red is in the blind.

And while not a prank, one of the funniest moments is watching chadair walking through a flooded bean filed to the pit blind, and betting on how many times he trips and falls.  Side bets were if he would fall face first or not, if the wave he made would reach the other side of the field, and how much water he drank as he rolled and wallered around trying to get up.


----------



## Uptonongood (Jan 1, 2015)

mattech said:


> I cut a hole at the boot in my buddies new waders.



Oh, man, that's UGLY!  So, what happened?


----------



## Boudreaux (Jan 1, 2015)

Then there was still another nephew I was taking on his first ever hunt.  He was asking what all he needed for the duck hunt and I gave him a list of items, and reminded him not to forget his hunter's orange.  Yep, he showed up at the duck camp in a blaze orange vest............


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 1, 2015)

Years ago had a bud who could not get in the blind without a 5 gal bucket for his business.  Waited for him to get settled and then hollared take em while I shot 3 times.  He nearly feel in the bucket and out of the blind trying to get up.


----------



## mattech (Jan 1, 2015)

Uptonongood said:


> Oh, man, that's UGLY!  So, what happened?



We haven't talked since. Lol


----------



## Hunteradams (Jan 8, 2015)

Down here in Florida we clip a dead fish to the new guy and let him wade out in the water. He starts getting tugged on by a gator we all laugh.


----------



## bander_TC50 (Jan 8, 2015)

Hunteradams said:


> Down here in Florida we clip a dead fish to the new guy and let him wade out in the water. He starts getting tugged on by a gator we all laugh.



man! that is messed up.


----------



## meandmydog (Jan 8, 2015)

Wipe a big bugger on your duck call and ask your friend to hold your lanyard. Works every time . The face is priceless


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 8, 2015)

meandmydog said:


> Wipe a big bugger on your duck call and ask your friend to hold your lanyard. Works every time . The face is priceless


Thats bad


----------



## bowtechrulez (Jan 8, 2015)

meandmydog said:


> Wipe a big bugger on your duck call and ask your friend to hold your lanyard. Works every time . The face is priceless



 then yell duck and have him call em in lol


----------

